# Trouble with my my Glock17



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I started having issues with my Gen 4 glock 17. It was failing to extract the spent cartridge not every time but it was once every other mag or so. This was using new Remington UMC 115 gr. When this happens I have to drop the mag to clear because the next round is trying to feed on top of spent cartridge. I took my pistol to a gunsmith. He said my extractor was dull and rough. He worked it with a file sharpening and making it close better on the cartridge (so it had a better grip). Took it to the range shot fine for a while then did the same thing. Should also mention that sometimes I can see spent cartridges ejecting almost straight up and sometimes slightly left. Took the pistol home a now there is an obvious chip in the extractor. Well my plan now is to replace extractor ($18 part). 

Doing some research I have found there is now a new style extractor for Glocks. Dip (old) and no-dip (new). This refers to the top profile of the extractor. I don't no if the new style is actually better or not. Brownells has both. After probably 5k+ rounds my confidence is slightly shaken.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes Glock had problems with their earlier extractors in their gen4's. Installing the newer version should make things work for you.

This does make one wonder, though. After nearly 30 years of very successful sales and user service in this country, and the many millions of rounds fired, why would Glock make a change to their extractor? This makes no sense to me.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I received my new extractor from brownels on Saturday. It looked exactly like the old one. It was referred to as a no dip in the Q&A. Anyway I installed it. Went to the range this evening shot about 225 rds of the same ammo. No issues, no BTTF, shot great. Really not sure if this extractor is any better than the old one and will last but I do intend to keep a better eye on my extractors. Trying to avoid posting a long winded rant about MIM parts. At least until I get a PHD in glocks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I received my new extractor from brownels on Saturday. It looked exactly like the old one. It was referred to as a no dip in the Q&A. Anyway I installed it. Went to the range this evening shot about 225 rds of the same ammo. No issues, no BTTF, shot great. Really not sure if this extractor is any better than the old one and will last but I do intend to keep a better eye on my extractors. Trying to avoid posting a long winded rant about MIM parts. At least until I get a PHD in glocks.


If it has moving parts, at some point you will have a failure. Some machines fail sooner than others. As for me I still have faith in my G19.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As far as chipping on the extractor -- some folks think that dropping a live round into the chamber when the slide is locked open, and letting the slide slam closed (forcing the extractor to snap over the rim) can cause chipping (and not just on Glock handguns), so if you have ever done that, I'd recommend avoiding it in the future. Could have just been a bad part; it happens to all companies from time to time.

Another recommendation: if the pistol is working well at the start of a range session, but after a hundred or more rounds it begins to behave differently with the same ammo (as in your reference to changing ejection patterns), try adding a bit of oil/lubricant to the recommended oiling points and see if that solves the problems. A dry or dirty/dry pistol has a lot more friction to overcome when the parts are moving, and that can cause all kinds of problems (including a failure to extract/eject the spent case like what you were describing).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> As far as chipping on the extractor -- some folks think that dropping a live round into the chamber when the slide is locked open, and letting the slide slam closed (forcing the extractor to snap over the rim) can cause chipping (and not just on Glock handguns), so if you have ever done that, I'd recommend avoiding it in the future. Could have just been a bad part; it happens to all companies from time to time.
> 
> Another recommendation: if the pistol is working well at the start of a range session, but after a hundred or more rounds it begins to behave differently with the same ammo (as in your reference to changing ejection patterns), try adding a bit of oil/lubricant to the recommended oiling points and see if that solves the problems. A dry or dirty/dry pistol has a lot more friction to overcome when the parts are moving, and that can cause all kinds of problems (including a failure to extract/eject the spent case like what you were describing).


This is true and some pistols designs are more prone to this than others. One thing I have found with my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" is that the magazine is sensitive to fouling and can and does cause failures to fully feed rounds to full battery and the gun hasn't been cleaned for 5-600 rounds. I have yet to see this happen with a Glock but I have a friend who cleans his G19's a few times a year and I do know of several years when he was putting over 5,000 rounds through one of them. Sometimes when we were at the range he would get failures to feed.


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

90% of all parts are Metal Injection Molding, today more consistent,harder, and more precise than a few years ago.


----------

